#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  В поддержку мэра Москвы выступили буддисты

## Galina

Москва. 17 сентября. INTERFAX.RU - Председатель Объединения традиционных буддийских общин Москвы Дулма Шагдарова направила мэру Юрию Лужкову письмо со словами поддержки в связи с кампанией против него, развернутой рядом СМИ.


"Московские буддисты высоко оценивают результаты вашего труда на посту мэра Москвы и надеются на продолжение плодотворного сотрудничества в будущем", - говорится в письме Шагдаровой, копией которого располагает "Интерфакс". ..

Полный текст статьи - http://www.interfax.ru/news.asp?id=155399

----------


## Galina

Молодец!!! Долма Шагдаровна!!!

----------


## Буль

_Но самое главное, что за все эти годы у нас не возникло ни одного межконфессионального конфликта, хотя в Москве живут верующие самых разных конфессий. В этом огромная ваша личная заслуга. Именно благодаря вашему внимательному отношению к нуждам верующих, в столице созданы условия, чтобы верующие разных конфессий могли спокойно молиться в соответствии со своими канонами_

Что-то про кришнаитский храм она забыла...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

_в городе строятся храмы разных религий, скоро начнется и строительство первого буддийского храма, предназначенного для верующих всех направлений и школ Буддизма. За это мы особенно вам благодарны_

За то, что в столице самого большого в мире государства в 21 веке ещё нет буддийского храма - надо уметь быть благодарным!

----------

Bagira (18.09.2010), Bob (17.09.2010), Ho Shim (18.09.2010), Joy (17.09.2010), PampKin Head (17.09.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (17.09.2010), Raudex (28.09.2010), Sten (30.09.2010), Вова Л. (28.09.2010), Денис Евгеньев (30.09.2010), Джигме (18.09.2010), Же Ка (17.09.2010), Иван Денисов (28.09.2010), Кавамото (23.10.2010), Кумо (30.09.2010), лесник (17.09.2010), Майя П (17.09.2010), Марина В (17.09.2010), Норбу (30.09.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (17.09.2010), Читтадхаммо (18.09.2010)

----------


## Майя П

общественная карма не созрела  :Wink:

----------

Bagira (18.09.2010), Galina (29.09.2010), Аньезка (17.09.2010), Артем Тараненко (18.09.2010), Же Ка (17.09.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Нашли кого поддерживать  :Frown:

----------

Aleksey L. (18.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

В 1998 г Дулма Шагдарова и захват Питерского дацана поддержала....
Если не ошибаюсь при СССР она была чиновником по надзору за буддистами.

----------

Bagira (18.09.2010), Joy (17.09.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (18.09.2010), Sten (30.09.2010), Буль (17.09.2010), Вова Л. (28.09.2010), лесник (17.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.09.2010)

----------


## лесник

> Москва. 17 сентября. INTERFAX.RU - Председатель Объединения традиционных буддийских общин Москвы Дулма Шагдарова направила мэру Юрию Лужкову письмо со словами поддержки в связи с кампанией против него, развернутой рядом СМИ.


Весьма недальновидный ход. Лужкова, похоже, валят, и люди, на этот раз, очень серьезные. Ему недолго осталось быть мэром, а вот как воспримет слова Дулмы его преемник...

----------


## Же Ка

> Весьма недальновидный ход. Лужкова, похоже, валят, и люди, на этот раз, очень серьезные. Ему недолго осталось быть мэром, а вот как воспримет слова Дулмы его преемник...


 а при чём здесь какие то "диоптрии" определенной личности? она очень хорошо дала понять, что лично ей есть что, значит, терять =) вопрос, что терять буддистам, при чём здесь? вообще буддисты то каким боком здесь очутились... на каких таких радостях и заслугах были привлечены к такой ответсвенности? буддийского храма как не было так и не будет, видимо, в ближайшем будущем... или последнюю ступу (она же и единственная) на всю столицу отберут? или из подвальных помещения или частных квартир (!) буддийские центры повыбрасывают на улицы? (с уже введенной в употребление официальными лицами формулировкой "никакого богослужения участники сходки не проводили" http://www.fedpress.ru/federal/polit...id_200008.html) или введут налог какой специальный?  :EEK!:  хуже то врят ли можно придумать, хотя... если конечно очень постараться... только зачем опять таки вопрос?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Denli

Сначала Дамба-задолиз собак стрелял перед визитом высокого гостя, теперь эта Долма выступила. Видимо что-то не то происходит в мире бурятского буддизма...

----------

Sten (30.09.2010), Кавамото (23.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.09.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

хм... или это она из чистого сострадания за Лужкова вступилась? хорошо, но тогда причем здесь эти благодарности, за что? =)

----------


## Fyodor

> "Московские буддисты высоко оценивают результаты вашего труда на посту мэра Москвы и надеются на продолжение плодотворного сотрудничества в будущем"


Я московский буддист. Пожалуйста, вычеркните меня из списков высоко оценивших!

----------

Aleksey L. (18.09.2010), Denli (18.09.2010), Joy (18.09.2010), PampKin Head (18.09.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (18.09.2010), Аньезка (17.09.2010), Буль (18.09.2010), Денис Евгеньев (30.09.2010), Марина В (18.09.2010), Сакура (20.09.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Весьма недальновидный ход. Лужкова, похоже, валят, и люди, на этот раз, очень серьезные. Ему недолго осталось быть мэром, а вот как воспримет слова Дулмы его преемник...


Очень просто воспримет: как свидетельство лояльности власти в целом.

----------

Артем Тараненко (18.09.2010), Марина В (18.09.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> "Московские буддисты высоко оценивают результаты вашего труда на посту мэра Москвы и надеются на продолжение плодотворного сотрудничества в будущем"



Ну да, результативность просто зашкаливает. Буддийского храма до сих пор нет, но зато вот под православный проект в каждую многоэтажку по церковному  приходу, чтобы "верующим" и не верующим было где молится, он легко выдал и места и деньги. Вроде 200 изначально планировали? Потом вроде патриарху Кириллу показалось мало, теперь 600 точек хотят. Все для верующих.... "Правильных" верующих... А не правильных (то есть нас буддистов) надо искоренять :Mad:   Вот наверно мадам Дулма Шагдарова как истинная буддистка за это и борется......

----------

Joy (18.09.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если не ошибаюсь при СССР она была чиновником по надзору за буддистами.


Все не так однозначно. Во-первых, насколько я знаю, в постсоветское время пользуясь своими связями она сильно помогала некоторым московским общинам в регистрации.
И еще в совецкий период именно через таких функционеров можно было попасть на прием к зарубежным ламам, приезжавшим в Совок по линии различных межрелигиозных контактов. По крайней мере они могли сообщить, в каком номере гостиницы остановился лама, и помочь с проходом внутрь.

----------


## Ersh

Вызывает недоумение стремление Дулмы Шагдаровны говорить от лица ВСЕХ московских буддистов и тем самым вмешивать религию в политику.
При том, что в Москве действует региональное законодательство, прямо противоречащее Конституции РФ, обязывающее религиозные группы отчитываться о своей деятельности перед какими-то чиновниками в муниципалитетах.

----------

Dondhup (18.09.2010), Pedma Kalzang (19.09.2010), Буль (18.09.2010), Денис Евгеньев (30.09.2010), Джигме (18.09.2010), Марина В (18.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.09.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (18.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2010)

----------


## Galina

http://moscow-buddha-temple.ru/ - это ссылка на сайт московской общины буддистов. К сожалению, сегодня ссылка не работает. Вчера вечером открывалась. Надеюсь, что ссылка заработает и можно будет увидеть информацию о ходе работ по строительству храма и об участии правительства Москвы в этой работе. Последняя информация была выложена на сайте в мае этого года.

----------

Марина В (18.09.2010)

----------


## Denli

Ну... предлагаю всем нам срочно сесть и помолиться за здоровье и служебной долголетие г-на Лужкова. Ну и за здоровье недавно огнестрельно прихворнувшего деда Хасана, раз уж на то пошло- пусть поправляется поскорее.

----------

Буль (18.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Интересно какие именно общины входят в "московской общину буддистов" и кого она представляет, кто Учитель и т.п. Название уж больно претенциозное.

----------

Буль (18.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Ну... предлагаю всем нам срочно сесть и помолиться за здоровье и служебной долголетие г-на Лужкова. Ну и за здоровье недавно огнестрельно прихворнувшего деда Хасана, раз уж на то пошло- пусть поправляется поскорее.


За здоровье и отказ от совершения дурных поступков можно помолиться. Что такое чиновники и  кто такие авторитеты в современной РФ никому объяснять наверно не нужно да и формат форума не предусматривает.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ну... предлагаю всем нам срочно сесть и помолиться за здоровье и служебной долголетие г-на Лужкова. Ну и за здоровье недавно огнестрельно прихворнувшего деда Хасана, раз уж на то пошло- пусть поправляется поскорее.


Не, Ден, ты что. Нам только за хороших молиться надо. За плохих нельзя  :Smilie: )))))))))))))) (есичо - это сарказм)

----------


## Sforza

> Весьма недальновидный ход. Лужкова, похоже, валят, и люди, на этот раз, очень серьезные. Ему недолго осталось быть мэром,


Кто знает,кто знает.Дорогой Юрий Михалыч ещё тот тёртый калач...кто знает.

Завалит Шмеле Лужкова тогда и будет видно насколько он серьёзен.А если уж посадит кого-нибудь по делу ОКР ..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
А так.Все эти "милиции-полиции", да Сколково всевозможные, вызывают лишь  скептическую улыбку.По конкретным делам глядеть надо,а он себя пока никак не проявил...Короче,ждёмс)))

----------


## Саша П.

> И еще в совецкий период именно через таких функционеров можно было попасть на прием к зарубежным ламам, приезжавшим в Совок по линии различных межрелигиозных контактов. По крайней мере они могли сообщить, в каком номере гостиницы остановился лама, и помочь с проходом внутрь.


Расскажите.  Интересно. Вспоминаются  свидетельства противоположного свойства.
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Саша П.

> Молодец!!! Долма Шагдаровна!!!


 Можно предположить, что у Долмы Шагдаровны простая логика.  С правительством Лужкова уже есть какие-никакие связи, и неизвестно, что получится с другим. Можно остаться без места и вовсе. Нет ничего хуже перемен.

В этом смысле буддисты оказываются заложниками сложившейся системы отношений: чиновник икс "договорился", например,  с чиновником игрек о строительстве храма, случись что-то новенькое, не будет ни только икса с  игреком, но и храма...

Вроде получается, хочешь молиться Будде,  молись и  чиновнику.

----------

Ersh (18.09.2010), Буль (18.09.2010), Марина В (19.09.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

> http://moscow-buddha-temple.ru/ - это ссылка на сайт московской общины буддистов. К сожалению, сегодня ссылка не работает. Вчера вечером открывалась. Надеюсь, что ссылка заработает и можно будет увидеть информацию о ходе работ по строительству храма и об участии правительства Москвы в этой работе. Последняя информация была выложена на сайте в мае этого года.


Хотелось бы напомнить что в этом году проекту исполнилось уже 10 лет: http://buddhist.ru/news/1931-v-moskve-pojavitsja-datsan. Вроде давно очевидно, что под эгидой Дулмы Шагдаровой ничего построено не будет.

----------

Dondhup (18.09.2010), Ersh (20.09.2010), Ho Shim (19.09.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (19.09.2010), Буль (19.09.2010), Джигме (20.09.2010), Марина В (19.09.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Весьма недальновидный ход. Лужкова, похоже, валят, и люди, на этот раз, очень серьезные. Ему недолго осталось быть мэром, а вот как воспримет слова Дулмы его преемник...


Ну вот он уже и не мэр.  :EEK!: 
Теперь в Москве будет также плохо как и везде.

----------


## Zom

> Ну вот он уже и не мэр. 
> Теперь в Москве будет также плохо как и везде.


Вот он уже и не мэр.
Теперь буддистам будет также плохо как и всем ))


Молодец, Дулма Шагдарова ))

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Ну вот он уже и не мэр. 
> Теперь в Москве будет также плохо как и везде.


Столица - на то она и столица, поэтому все деньги в ней и вертятся. А пенсионерам всё равно - кто мэр, Лужков или папуас какой-нибудь - лишь бы надбавка на пенсию сохранилась.
А чё в Москве хорошего-то? За исключением того, что учителя приезжают.

 Жаль что раньше его не сняли. 18 лет это поросячье семейство воровало и ртом и ж... В 90-е годы ещё столкнулся,  аудиенция градоначальника - две штуки зелени стоила.  С попами целовался, а россиян в столице России всё меньше и меньше с каждым годом. Пусть уезжает к своему  другу  Тельману Измайлову. Хотя эта семейка уже приготовила себе местечко -деревеньку в Австрии, но их не в Австрию надо, а в Мордовию, пусть не в лагерь, но  на картошку. )

----------


## Neroli

> Теперь буддистам будет также плохо как и всем ))


нам будут мстить?

----------


## Neroli

> 18 лет это поросячье семейство воровало и ртом и ж... В 90-е годы ещё столкнулся, аудиенция градоначальника - две штуки зелени стоила.


а почему буддисты злятся, когда кто-то ворует, надо же сострадать.

----------

Майя П (28.09.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> а почему буддисты злятся, когда кто-то ворует, надо же сострадать.


вероятно, это сострадательная гневная активность.

----------

Neroli (28.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.09.2010)

----------


## Zom

> нам будут мстить?


Нет, но теперь у любого злопыхателя появится аргумент в пользу того что буддисты поддерживают тех, кто "утратил доверие властей".

----------


## Нико

> нам будут мстить?


Дело не в этом, а в карме. Нечего винить Долму Шагдаровну в не-постройке буддийского храма. Пока у нас у всех карма не созреет, его не будет.

----------

Galina (28.09.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> а почему буддисты злятся, когда кто-то ворует, надо же сострадать.


А разве чиновники не у нас, налогоплательщиков, воруют?
 Например у меня одного, ежемесячно вычитывают подоходный налог около 18.000 р. На что идут наши налоги? Когда я получил травму в ночное время, то мне в нескольких больницах отказывали оказать помощь бесплатно, все ожидали мзду, хотя у меня и полис имеется. В детсад ребенка устроить - давай взятку или жди года три, в школах одни поборы. Везде всё коррумпировано, даже справку в БТИ получить - надо подмазать. Не хочу содержать ворьё!!!




> вероятно, это сострадательная гневная активность.


Если поймаю чью-ту руку в своём кармане, то ворюга получит сострадательно по роже!   :Smilie:

----------

Джигме (28.09.2010), Же Ка (30.09.2010), Читтадхаммо (28.09.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Например у меня одного, ежемесячно вычитывают подоходный налог около 18.000 р. На что идут наши налоги? Когда я получил травму в ночное время, то мне в нескольких больницах отказывали оказать помощь бесплатно, все ожидали мзду, хотя у меня и полис имеется. В детсад ребенка устроить - давай взятку или жди года три, в школах одни поборы. Везде всё коррумпировано, даже справку в БТИ получить - надо подмазать. Не хочу содержать ворьё!!


!


Я в шоке от Вашего рассказа. Приезжайте в Индию, тут все же легче!

----------

Аким Иваныч (28.09.2010), Артем Тараненко (28.09.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Дело не в этом, а в карме. Нечего винить Долму Шагдаровну в не-постройке буддийского храма. Пока у нас у всех карма не созреет, его не будет.


Камма - каммой, но личные усилия никто не отменял.

----------

Джигме (28.09.2010), Же Ка (30.09.2010), Читтадхаммо (28.09.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Камма - каммой, но личные усилия никто не отменял.


так приложите их. Ведь Долме Шагдаровне Шагдаровой (Таре Ваджрапаньевне Ваджрапаной) уже далеко за 70 лет.

----------


## Топпер

> так приложите их. Ведь Долме Шагдаровне Шагдаровой (Таре Ваджрапаньевне Ваджрапаной) уже далеко за 70 лет.


А я прикладываю. Просто я в Питере. Здесь и стараюсь что-то сделать. По крайней мере в плане финансов у нас всё прозрачно.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> !
> 
> 
> Я в шоке от Вашего рассказа. Приезжайте в Индию, тут все же легче!


В Индии не легче в  плане того что-бы не платить взяток : кастовая система прогнила  назквозь,взятки у них везде и всюду -особенно в правохранительной системе.А если жить среди  простых индусов вдали от популярных туристических мест ,то там воровства нет ,все дрюжелюбные и честные.

----------

Джигме (28.09.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> А разве чиновники не у нас, налогоплательщиков, воруют?
>  Например у меня одного, ежемесячно вычитывают подоходный налог около 18.000 р. На что идут наши налоги? Когда я получил травму в ночное время, то мне в нескольких больницах отказывали оказать помощь бесплатно, все ожидали мзду, хотя у меня и полис имеется. В детсад ребенка устроить - давай взятку или жди года три, в школах одни поборы. Везде всё коррумпировано, даже справку в БТИ получить - надо подмазать. Не хочу содержать ворьё!!!
> 
> 
> Если поймаю чью-ту руку в своём кармане, то ворюга получит сострадательно по роже!


Прекрасно Вас понимаю , так как пытался просто узнать куда идут деньги уплаченные в кассу класса , где училась племянница . С тех пор племянница ни разу не получила никаких грамот и благодарностей ,и в этом году она меня укорила; "кому нужна твоя правда ? ,а  уменя портфолио испорченно ,так  как нет вообще никаких грамот после так ты заинтеросовался "классными деньгами""!!!.С этих пор понял ,что при  нынешной системе вообще опасно быть честным , но и подхалимом , лицемером тяжело морально быть ,а лучший выход не ходить вообще и не  догонять "правду".

----------

Аким Иваныч (28.09.2010), Денис Евгеньев (30.09.2010), Же Ка (30.09.2010)

----------


## Нико

> В Индии не легче в  плане того что-бы не платить взяток : кастовая система прогнила  назквозь,взятки у них везде и всюду -особенно в правохранительной системе.А если жить среди  простых индусов вдали от популярных туристических мест ,то там воровства нет ,все дрюжелюбные и честные.


Со взятками особо не сталкивалась тут.

----------

Читтадхаммо (28.09.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> А разве чиновники не у нас, налогоплательщиков, воруют?
>  Например у меня одного, ежемесячно вычитывают подоходный налог около 18.000 р. На что идут наши налоги? Когда я получил травму в ночное время, то мне в нескольких больницах отказывали оказать помощь бесплатно, все ожидали мзду, хотя у меня и полис имеется. В детсад ребенка устроить - давай взятку или жди года три, в школах одни поборы. Везде всё коррумпировано, даже справку в БТИ получить - надо подмазать. Не хочу содержать ворьё!!!
> 
> 
> Если поймаю чью-ту руку в своём кармане, то ворюга получит сострадательно по роже!


Вы же знаете про 4БИ. Глупо после этого предъявлять претензии сансаре. Мне кажется.

----------

Svarog (28.09.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Вы же знаете про 4БИ. Глупо после этого предъявлять претензии сансаре. Мне кажется.


На относительном уровне нужно работать с обстоятельствами в своей жизни. А не думать, что всё  уже предрешено кармой и плыть по течению. Коли так думать, то "вся наша жизнь - это затянувшийся прыжок в могилу" )))

----------

Же Ка (30.09.2010), Читтадхаммо (28.09.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> На относительном уровне нужно работать с обстоятельствами в своей жизни. А не думать, что всё  уже предрешено кармой и плыть по течению. Коли так думать, то "вся наша жизнь - это затянувшийся прыжок в могилу" )))


А как вы работаете с тем обстоятельством что все мэры всех городов воруют? Поделитесь, а то все что я увидела это то что вы злитесь и ругаетесь на форуме.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Со взятками особо не сталкивалась тут.


Значит Вам респект -значит Вы отрешены от мирских забот , значит больше занимаетесь буддийской практикой и  медитацией.И  я никогда в Индии не имел проблем с  тамошней полицией ,таможней,миграционной службой ,а  просто мне хватило наблюдений из их жизни ,может все эти  наблюдения  поверхостны -тогда  буду  только рад ,что  я  ошибаюсь насчет реальной  ситуации.

----------


## Саша П.

> А как вы работаете с тем обстоятельством что все мэры всех городов воруют?


Не все мэры, не всех городов.  Таково обстоятельство, с которым  и стоит поработать.

Иначе выходит, что / а что мэры...? не люди?/ воруют все,  везде и всюду. Не только воруют, но и многое другое тоже делают, неважно что, но  все. 

И тогда действительно тупик.

Я слышал, что в аду нет категории времени. Но есть безысходность. Так всегда было,  есть и будет. 

Впрочем, там , где не воруют, Сансара еще коварнее.

----------


## Джигме

> !
> 
> 
> Я в шоке от Вашего рассказа. Приезжайте в Индию, тут все же легче!


Зачем? Вы ведь сами сказали что




> Дело не в этом, а в карме. Нечего винить Долму Шагдаровну в не-постройке буддийского храма. Пока у нас у всех карма не созреет, его не будет.



По вашему старайся не старайся все равно все карма решает. У вас карма прям теистический бог какой-то, без воли которого ничего не получается.

----------

Же Ка (30.09.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Прекрасно Вас понимаю , так как пытался просто узнать куда идут деньги уплаченные в кассу класса , где училась племянница . С тех пор племянница ни разу не получила никаких грамот и благодарностей ,и в этом году она меня укорила; "кому нужна твоя правда ? ,а  уменя портфолио испорченно ,так  как нет вообще никаких грамот после так ты заинтеросовался "классными деньгами""!!!.С этих пор понял ,что при  нынешной системе вообще опасно быть честным , но и подхалимом , лицемером тяжело морально быть ,а лучший выход не ходить вообще и не  догонять "правду".


Был один товарищ в США который  практическим методом вывел что добрым словом и пистолетом можно добиться большего чем просто добрым словом :Smilie:   Так что не обязательно быть подхалимом и лицемером. Будете хозяином системы или тем кто может на нее существенно влиять и все уже не будет таким мрачным :Cool:

----------


## Джигме

> Значит Вам респект -значит Вы отрешены от мирских забот , значит больше занимаетесь буддийской практикой и  медитацией.И  я никогда в Индии не имел проблем с  тамошней полицией ,таможней,миграционной службой ,а  просто мне хватило наблюдений из их жизни ,может все эти  наблюдения  поверхостны -тогда  буду  только рад ,что  я  ошибаюсь насчет реальной  ситуации.


Да Нико просто живет в Дарамсале как и большинство уайт буддистс туристас. Откуда ей знать такие вещи.
А поповоду проблем с индускими полицаями, то такие проблемы у туристас обычно бывают в связи с наркотиками, и то не везде. Ну еще они любят в спорах между местными и туристас вставать на сторону своих,местных. В Гоа может быть очень плохо в плане безопасности.  Хотя нарваться можно и в Дарамсале, даже возле резиденции Далай Ламы.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> А как вы работаете с тем обстоятельством что все мэры всех городов воруют? Поделитесь, а то все что я увидела это то что вы злитесь и ругаетесь на форуме.


Я не сказал, что все - воры , и что все мэры всех городов воруют,  наверное это Ваше утверждение или предположение.

Как меня "видеть"- хоть барсиком, хоть бармалеем  - это Ваше право, мне до этого никакого дела нет. )))

Чем поделиться-то? Своей кармой? Учителя есть - они учат. Про личную  практику с незнакомыми не обсуждаю. Когда есть диагноз - лекарства и способы лечения могут быть разными.

Опять не подумайте, Нероли, что я ругаюсь.   :Kiss:

----------


## Саша П.

В качестве сравнительного страноведения подумалось, что уж в Индии-то воруют не то слово как. Чемодан  в поезде надо цепью приторочивать. А уж взятки... И ограбить могут  прямо на улице, а на тропе заодно и зарезать. И грабят, и режут. И при удобном случае просто разведут.  И без удобного тоже.

Но есть ощущение, что там действуют какие-то другие "правила". Можно в такой ситуации сказать  одно слово, и все изменится. Или просто что-то  подумать.

Можно даже жить там и всего этого не знать.

----------

Читтадхаммо (28.09.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Был один товарищ в США который  практическим методом вывел что добрым словом и пистолетом можно добиться большего чем просто добрым словом  Так что не обязательно быть подхалимом и лицемером. Будете хозяином системы или тем кто может на нее существенно влиять и все уже не будет таким мрачным


Ага...
Как  в "Белом солнце пустыни":
Мой отец перед смертью сказал: "Абдулла, я прожил жизнь бедняком и я хочу, чтобы тебе бог послал дорогой халат и красивую сбрую для коня". Я долго ждал, а потом бог сказал: "Садись на коня и возьми сам, что хочешь, если ты храбрый и сильный". 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

> Я не сказал, что все - воры , и что все мэры всех городов воруют,  наверное это Ваше утверждение или предположение.
> 
> Как меня "видеть"- хоть барсиком, хоть бармалеем  - это Ваше право, мне до этого никакого дела нет. )))
> 
> Чем поделиться-то? Своей кармой? Учителя есть - они учат. Про личную  практику с незнакомыми не обсуждаю. Когда есть диагноз - лекарства и способы лечения могут быть разными.
> 
> Опять не подумайте, Нероли, что я ругаюсь.


Да нет, мне просто интересно как вы работаете с высоким неизвестно куда идущим подоходным налогом размером в 18 000 руб. или с поборами и взятками в д.садах и школах. Вы же про это возмущались и говорили что на относительном уровне надо с этим работать. 
Как работаете то с этим? 
Или учителя вам дают тайную практику уменьшения подоходного налога? Тогда действительно не будем обсуждать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Svarog

Если я не ошибаюсь, все что с нами происходит является результатом наших мыслей, слов и действий. Если с нами просиходит что-то плохое, то это результат плохих действий. Если что-то хорошее - результат хороших.
Мы имеем то что мы имеем в силу того, что сами создали причины для этого. Так что продолжать или не продолжать в таком же духе это выбор каждого.

Мне лично жалко экс-мэра, как и многих многих (к сожалению пока что не всех) живых существ, страдающих в сансаре.

----------

Catalina (28.09.2010), Neroli (28.09.2010), Аким Иваныч (28.09.2010), Читтадхаммо (28.09.2010)

----------


## Galina

http://moscow-buddha-temple.ru/ru/ - 

Информация о строительстве первого буддийского храма, май 2010 г. 

Московская община буддистов рада сообщить о положении дел относительно строительства первого Буддийского храма в Москве.  

Храм будет воздвигнут в районе «Отрадное» Северо-Восточного административного округа г. Москвы по адресу: Нововладыкинский проезд, вл. 15. 

Напоминаем, что Постановлением Правительства Москвы № 1109-П от 28.12.2005 г. территория строительства была значительно расширена относительно первоначального варианта с 0,30 га до 0,60 га, а также увеличена площадь храма. Теперь, согласно проекту, храм имеет три этажа, с малым храмом на крыше. Общая площадь храма составляет 2875,5 кв. м. 

В связи с этим все согласования по проекту пришлось проходить заново. Однако в настоящее время вся проектная документация уже находится в Мосгосэкспертизе. После получения положительного заключения будет оформлено разрешение на строительство. 


Храм будет построен на добровольные пожертвования верующих и сочувствующих людей. Предварительная стоимость проекта составляет 240 млн. рублей.

В настоящее время ведется активный поиск спонсоров. Сбор средств на строительство храма начнется сразу после получения заключения экспертизы. 


Преодоление всех трудностей было бы невозможным без поддержки, в том числе финансовой, сподвижников Московской общины буддистов. 


Сейчас в реализации проекта оказывают содействие Мэр г. Москвы Ю.М. Лужков, Префект СВАО И.Я. Рабер. Следует особо отметить неоценимую помощь в реализации проекта, которую постоянно оказывает депутат Государственной Думы от Забайкальского округа И.Д. Кобзон. Серьезное участие в реализации проекта принимают московские буддисты и представители российского бизнес-сообщества. 


Ваша помощь в строительстве храма будет с благодарностью принята и достойно отмечена. Просим Вас принять участие в этом важном и значимом деле и внести свой посильный вклад в скорейшее завершение строительства храма! 


Да благословят Вас Три Драгоценности! 


Дулма Шагдарова

Председатель Московской общины буддистов,

Руководитель проекта

----------

Svarog (28.09.2010)

----------


## Galina

Лужков и глава Тувы подписали соглашение о строительстве буддийского храма в Москве

Буддийский храм (хурее) и культурно-торговый центр Республики Тува построят в Москве. Строительство этих двух объектов предусмотрено соглашением, которое подписали в пятницу мэр столицы Юрий Лужков и глава Тувы Шолбан Кара-оол. 


По словам Лужкова, соглашение о торгово-экономическом и научно-техническом сотрудничестве является продолжением аналогичного документа от 2006 года, сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС. 


Хурее дополнит мемориальный комплекс на Поклонной горе, где уже есть православный храм, мусульманская мечеть и синагога. Ранее речь шла о том, что на месте предполагаемого строительства буддийского храма сначала появится ступа - буддийское монументальное сооружение для хранения реликвий (в традиции российских буддистов ступа называется субурган). Представители буддийской общественности заявляли тогда, что ступа в случае ее возведения на Поклонной горе станет символом всего мироздания и будет позитивно воздействовать на окружающую обстановку. 



На территории парка Победы будет также возведен мемориально-культовый комплекс в память буддистов, погибших в годы Великой Отечественной войны. 

В Великой Отечественной войне принимали участие добровольцы из Тувинской Народной Республики (Тува вошла в состав Советского Союза в 1944 году) - танкисты и кавалерийский эскадрон. За проявленные мужество и героизм военнослужащие из Тувы были отмечены многочисленными орденами и медалями, двое - Тюлюш Кечил-оол и Хомушку Чургуй-оол - удостоены звания Героя Советского Союза. 

Возрождение буддизма в Туве началось в начале 90-х годов прошлого века. В 1992 году республику посетил духовный лидер буддистов мира Далай-лама XIV. С тех пор в этой территории создано свое духовное управление буддистов, ведется активное строительство хурее (храмов) во всех 17 сельских районах и пяти городах. 

http://www.newsru.com/religy/06feb2009/rel.html

6 февраля 2009 г., 12:19

----------


## Юй Кан

%)

----------

Denli (29.09.2010), Zom (28.09.2010), Джигме (29.09.2010)

----------


## Galina

Про Юрия Михайловича Лужкова можно говорить всё, что угодно. Время расставит всё на свои места. Но я знаю точно уже сейчас. В Историю он войдет как человек, активно принимавший участие в восстановлении храма Христу Спасителю.

----------


## Нико

> Значит Вам респект -значит Вы отрешены от мирских забот , значит больше занимаетесь буддийской практикой и  медитацией.И  я никогда в Индии не имел проблем с  тамошней полицией ,таможней,миграционной службой ,а  просто мне хватило наблюдений из их жизни ,может все эти  наблюдения  поверхостны -тогда  буду  только рад ,что  я  ошибаюсь насчет реальной  ситуации.


Нет, я мирской человек. Но, что касается жизни в Индии, то это не идёт ни в какое сравнение с жизнью в нынешней России.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> Про Юрия Михайловича Лужкова можно говорить всё, что угодно. Время расставит всё на свои места. Но я знаю точно уже сейчас. В Историю он войдет как человек, активно принимавший участие в восстановлении храма Христу Спасителю.


когда человек падает, только ленивый не пнет... :Confused: 
хотя видно что старые монстры уходят, приходит беззубая смена.... готовая на фсе.... . как то на одной тусовке стоял мэр и пел веселые песни, а глаза были... жалко стало человека.... мы же не знаем что скрывают темные воды... :Big Grin:

----------


## Кузьмич

> Про Юрия Михайловича Лужкова можно говорить всё, что угодно. Время расставит всё на свои места. Но я знаю точно уже сейчас. В Историю он войдет как человек, активно принимавший участие в восстановлении храма Христу Спасителю.


И что ?..

----------

Bob (29.09.2010), Denli (29.09.2010), Аньезка (29.09.2010), Джигме (29.09.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> Про Юрия Михайловича Лужкова можно говорить всё, что угодно. Время расставит всё на свои места. Но я знаю точно уже сейчас. В Историю он войдет как человек, активно принимавший участие в восстановлении храма Христу Спасителю.


... и разрушивший общедоступный бассейн "Москва".
Дада, как же, помню, как у меня из зарплаты вычли на этот храм... Лучше бы я эти деньги Дулме Шагдаровне отдал.

----------

Bob (29.09.2010), Pedma Kalzang (29.09.2010), Аньезка (29.09.2010), Буль (29.09.2010), Вантус (28.09.2010), Джигме (29.09.2010), Кузьмич (29.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.09.2010)

----------


## Zom

> ... и разрушивший общедоступный бассейн "Москва".


А я в нём успел-таки поплавать -)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Нет, но теперь у любого злопыхателя появится аргумент в пользу того что буддисты поддерживают тех, кто "утратил доверие властей".


Ну вроде Белую Тару все так же почитают  :Big Grin: 

А если честно, прочел комменты и погрустнел. Какие нафиг 4 БИ

----------

Galina (29.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> ... и разрушивший общедоступный бассейн "Москва".
> Дада, как же, помню, как у меня из зарплаты вычли на этот храм... Лучше бы я эти деньги Дулме Шагдаровне отдал.


Не факт  :Smilie:  Лучше тогда сразу в ФСБ.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хурее дополнит мемориальный комплекс на Поклонной горе, где уже есть православный храм, мусульманская мечеть и синагога.


А еще там есть банк, видимо, как капище Золотого тельца.
Я думаю, это хорошо, что буддийский храм не построили в этом диснейленде, была бы чистая клоунада. При том еще, что мечети (две штуки) там немеряной высоты, остальные сооружения выглядят рядом с ними как карлики.

И, как едко пошутила одна моя знакомая (православная) "Построили бы буддийский храм, был бы еще и алтарь неведомого бога".

Ой, извиняюсь, не разглядел.
Это я про комплекс в Отрадном, где еще геше Тинлей камень закладывал.
Но и Поклонка не лучше, имхо. Тоже паноптикум своего рода.

----------

Артем Тараненко (29.09.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Про Юрия Михайловича Лужкова можно говорить всё, что угодно. Время расставит всё на свои места. Но я знаю точно уже сейчас. В Историю он войдет как человек, активно принимавший участие в восстановлении храма Христу Спасителю.


Нам то до этого что? Он вон по первому приказу патриарха Кирила первые этажи новостроек под православные приходы готов был отдать за счет налогоплательщиков. Притом не все из них даже христиане. А один храм буддийский так и не построить.

----------

Bob (29.09.2010), Dondhup (29.09.2010), Же Ка (30.09.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А один храм буддийский так и не построить.


А я вот, если чесно, не понимаю - зачем?
Кто бы там регулярные ритуалы проводил, и кто были бы прихожане, которые, по идее, должны все это содержать как община?
Опять же, начались бы раздоры, как в Питере, выселение, вселение и всякое такое.
Морока одна, и соблазн.

----------

Zom (29.09.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Раздоры - это от неправильной постановки вопроса в самом начале. Сейчас никаких раздоров в Дацане нет. Нужно просто чётко прописывать правила.
А храм нужен. Нет храма - нет настоящей общины. И весь буддизм сводится к семинарам-ритритам. А на них Дхамму не развить.

----------

Galina (29.09.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (01.10.2010), Джигме (29.09.2010), Сергей Хос (29.09.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А храм нужен. Нет храма - нет настоящей общины. И весь буддизм сводится к семинарам-ритритам. А на них Дхамму не развить.


Правильный принцип, только последовательность должна быть обратной: сначала община, а потом - храм.
То есть сперва потребность должна созреть, а после получить зримое воплощение.

----------

Neroli (29.09.2010), Zom (29.09.2010), Же Ка (30.09.2010)

----------


## Топпер

А общине то откуда взяться? Как её без храма получить?

----------


## Сергей Хос

Ну как же? Это должна быть группа единомышленников, сплоченных Словом Будды.
Вот они поживут какое-то время, а потом скажут "Чегой-то нам не хватает! нужно домиком для встречь обзавестись".
Вот тогда и будет храм.
А если сначала дядя построит, да скажет - заселяйтесь - так там одни функционеры будут всем заправлять, и ничего хорошего не выйдет.
Так мне кажется.
А для Дулмы строительство храма - это ширма такая. Но это не значит, что за этой ширмой она что-то плохое делает. Не стоит злопыхательствовать.

----------

Ersh (29.09.2010), Же Ка (30.09.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну как же? Это должна быть группа единомышленников, сплоченных Словом Будды.
> Вот они поживут какое-то время, а потом скажут "Чегой-то нам не хватает! нужно домиком для встречь обзавестись".
> Вот тогда и будет храм.


Что-то отечественные буддисты пока не очень в этом направлении.



> А если сначала дядя построит, да скажет - заселяйтесь - так там одни функционеры будут всем заправлять, и ничего хорошего не выйдет.


По крайней мере будет куда придти новичкам.

----------


## Dondhup

Жаль что в Москве нет настоящего монастыря. Общин то много и Дхарма развита.

----------


## Джигме

> А я вот, если чесно, не понимаю - зачем?
> Кто бы там регулярные ритуалы проводил, и кто были бы прихожане, которые, по идее, должны все это содержать как община?
> Опять же, начались бы раздоры, как в Питере, выселение, вселение и всякое такое.
> Морока одна, и соблазн.



Кому ритуалы проводить  найдутся быстро. Тех же тибетских  кхенпо пригласить. Тем более, как я знаю такие даже живут в России. В Питере у нас все очень хорошо с дацаном. В нем не только БТСР но и дзенцы и другие общины практики проводят.  Так что никакого криминала нет.

----------


## Мейова

в христианстве на этот счет есть аналитики,адвокаты и т.п. Почему для защиты наших прав у нас нет таких людей.где телевидение освещающее буддизм?неужели перед нами не стоит задача дать нормальное,положительное мнение о буддизме!чтобы самый обычный человек не путал его с сектанством или и того хуже с происками дьявола в этом мире.мало информации,все пущено на самотек,а до добра это не доводит.............исправьте положение и тогда и ступы начнут строиться и дацаны!!!!!

----------


## Galina

> ... и разрушивший общедоступный бассейн "Москва".
> Дада, как же, помню, как у меня из зарплаты вычли на этот храм... Лучше бы я эти деньги Дулме Шагдаровне отдал.


Вчера вечером разговаривала с Дулмой Шагдаровной. У вас будет ешё такая возможность. "Ловлю" вас Ёрш на слове. 

Относительно бассейна. В детстве очень сильно не любила этот бассейн. А мы  добровольно-принудительно посещали его всем классом.

----------


## Zom

> исправьте положение и тогда и ступы начнут строиться и дацаны


Буддистов слишком мало для этого. Вот было бы например миллион человек в Питере и пару миллионов в Москве. Вот тогда дацаны начали бы строиться.

----------


## Galina

> И что ?..


Хотела Вам ответить - сорадоваться следует, а не задавать такой вопрос. Но вы даже традицию не указали.

Сорадование с чистой мотивацией позволяет накопить такие же заслуги.
Может и в Москве тогда появится наконец буддийский храм.

----------


## Galina

> Я московский буддист. Пожалуйста, вычеркните меня из списков высоко оценивших!


Вы не указали традицию. А по сему не понимаю откуда вы собираетесь выйти?


Московская буддийская община, от имени которой выступила Дулма Шагдаровна - это , бурятские буддисты, проживающие в Москве. В неё входят и калмыки и тувинцы и русские, проживающие в Москве. 
Их всех можно видеть на праздновании буддийского нового года в Москве. Приходите.

----------


## Dondhup

Вы могли бы уточнить, как отнеслась в 1998 году Дулма Шагдаровна  к захвату Санкт-Петербургского дацана и изгнанию из него 5 гецулов?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вот было бы например миллион человек в Питере и пару миллионов в Москве.


А кто ж тогда в Калмыкии и Бурятии жить будет?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Джигме

> Буддистов слишком мало для этого. Вот было бы например миллион человек в Питере и пару миллионов в Москве. Вот тогда дацаны начали бы строиться.


Вы прозрачно намекаете на то что пора уже приглашать в Россию гастарбайтеров из Тайланда и других буддийских стран? :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> Сорадование с чистой мотивацией позволяет накопить такие же заслуги.
> Может и в Москве тогда появится наконец буддийский храм.


Если будут строить православные храмы в Москве, то вероятность строительства буддийского только понизиться. Слишком эта религия не любит конкурентов. А бороться умеет только на гос.уровне. Так, что лучше не сорадуйтесь. Против буддистов в итоге эта сорадость выйдет.

----------

Bob (29.09.2010), Noor (30.09.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (01.10.2010), Кузьмич (29.09.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Вы прозрачно намекаете на то что пора уже приглашать в Россию гастарбайтеров из Тайланда и других буддийских стран?


А вот шутка-шуткой, а между прочим практически весь буддизм в Европе и США держится на этих вот самых гастрабайтерах из Тайланда, Бирмы, Камбоджи и т.д. Едва ли вы найдёте хоть один буддийский храм, построенный по большей части на деньги американцев. Как правило все эти храмы (а их там очень много) построены буддийскими общинами из традиционных буддийских стран.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (01.10.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если будут строить православные храмы в Москве, то вероятность строительства буддийского только понизиться. Слишком эта религия не любит конкурентов. А бороться умеет только на гос.уровне. Так, что лучше не сорадуйтесь. Против буддистов в итоге эта сорадость выйдет.


Всегда есть вариант податься кому-либо в политику. Чтобы меньше говорить,а больше делать.

----------


## Fuerth

> А вот шутка-шуткой, а между прочим практически весь буддизм в Европе и США держится на этих вот самых гастрабайтерах из Тайланда, Бирмы, Камбоджи и т.д. Едва ли вы найдёте хоть один буддийский храм, построенный по большей части на деньги американцев.


Наш монастырь (в Германии) постоен на деньги немецких буддистов (немецкого происхождения) и с немецкими же монахами и анагариками. Да, приходят конечно же и тайцы и их немало, но они вовсе не превалируют в структуре общины. И есть пожертвования из Азии (например - на *статую*, кстати, одну из самых красивейших в Европе).
Но, тем не менее, монастырь нельзя представить как некоторый тайский культурно-религиозный центр.
И мне известны несколько подобных мест в Германии и Швейцарии.

----------

AlekseyE (29.09.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (01.10.2010), Джигме (29.09.2010), Читтадхаммо (29.09.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Но, тем не менее, монастырь нельзя представить как некоторый тайский культурно-религиозный центр.
> И мне известны несколько подобных мест в Германии и Швейцарии.


А я и не говорил про абсолютно все храмы. Говорил про подавляющее большинство.

----------


## Fuerth

> А я и не говорил про абсолютно все храмы. Говорил про подавляющее большинство.


 Тоже сильно сомневаюсь (в Европе).

----------


## Shunja

> Буддистов слишком мало для этого. Вот было бы например миллион человек в Питере и пару миллионов в Москве. Вот тогда дацаны начали бы строиться.


А что, нет пророка в своём отечестве, или буддизм с русским лицом вас не устраивает?
И вообще. Нужно брать не количеством, а качеством! :Cool:

----------


## Топпер

> А что, нет пророка в своём отечестве, или буддизм с русским лицом вас не устраивает?
> И вообще. Нужно брать не количеством, а качеством!


Так платите деньги на строительство и всё будет нормально.
Проблема то русских буддистов в том, что редко кто готов жертвовать *крупные суммы* на строительство.
Вот у нас в Питере бурятская диаспора содержит Дацан. У меня нет уверенности, что "русская" община такой же численности смогла бы содержать это здание. Не говоря уж о том, чтобы построить подобный храм.

А почему? А потому, что веры в камму, в религиозную заслугу от даны, у многих "русских" буддистов  нет.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (01.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (29.09.2010), Джигме (29.09.2010), Же Ка (30.09.2010)

----------


## Shunja

А зачем вообще строить "молельные дома".
Вон Будда "полях да лесах" давал учение. И прижилось как-то.

----------


## Топпер

> А зачем вообще строить "молельные дома".
> Вон Будда "полях да лесах" давал учение. И прижилось как-то.


Что вы говорите. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

А то, что Будде в первый же год после просветления начали дарить парки и строить в них вихары вы забыли?
Вам про монастыри Пуббаараму, Джетавану, Велувану напомнить?  :Smilie: 

Плюс не будем забывать про климат. В Индии и на улице можно жить, проповедовать и практиковать. У нас так не получится.

----------

Bob (29.09.2010), Dondhup (29.09.2010), Fuerth (29.09.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (01.10.2010), Же Ка (30.09.2010)

----------


## Fuerth

> А зачем вообще строить "молельные дома".
> Вон Будда "полях да лесах" давал учение. И прижилось как-то.


*Шравасти.*

----------


## Zatsunen

> А зачем вообще строить "молельные дома".
> Вон Будда "полях да лесах" давал учение. И прижилось как-то.


В России холодно, поэтому "молельные" дома просто необходимы. А в Индии и спать на улице можно...  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> У нас так не получится.


Получится, но недолго

----------


## Dondhup

"Вот у нас в Питере бурятская диаспора содержит Дацан. " -  вопрос спорный

----------


## Dondhup

> Что вы говорите.
> 
> А то, что Будде в первый же год после просветления начали дарить парки и строить в них вихары вы забыли?
> Вам про монастыри Пуббаараму, Джетавану, Велувану напомнить? 
> 
> Плюс не будем забывать про климат. В Индии и на улице можно жить, проповедовать и практиковать. У нас так не получится.


Как то этот вопрос упустил - когда и где построили первые монастыри, когда появились первые пещерные монастыри?

----------


## Топпер

> Как то этот вопрос упустил - когда и где построили первые монастыри, когда появились первые пещерные монастыри?


В пещере, как минимум, проходил Первый Сангити после Париниббаны Будды.
Парк Велувана был подарен Будде раджей Бимбисарой в первый год после Просветления.
Джетаванна и Пуббарама были основаны позднее. Но тоже при жизни Будды.

----------

Bob (29.09.2010), Dondhup (29.09.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> Вчера вечером разговаривала с Дулмой Шагдаровной. У вас будет ешё такая возможность. "Ловлю" вас Ёрш на слове. 
> 
> Относительно бассейна. В детстве очень сильно не любила этот бассейн. А мы  добровольно-принудительно посещали его всем классом.


Получается, что Вы хитрыми методами у меня деньги выманиваете. Нехорошо.
Спасибо, я уже использовал эту возможность лет десять тому назад.
 А я вот любил этот бассейн. Сам туда ходил.

----------

Аким Иваныч (29.09.2010)

----------


## Sforza

> Что вы говорите.
> 
> А то, что Будде в первый же год после просветления начали дарить парки и строить в них вихары вы забыли?
> Вам про монастыри Пуббаараму, Джетавану, Велувану напомнить? :


Осталось дождаться  русского просветлённого и парки с вихарами,я думаю, у нас в кармане.Бханте,вся надежда теперь только на Вас. :Smilie:

----------

Джигме (29.09.2010), Джыш (29.09.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Ещё и раджи нужны.

----------


## Sforza

> Ещё и раджи нужны.


Был бы Будда,а раджа всегда найдётся.

----------

Fuerth (30.09.2010), Артем Тараненко (29.09.2010), Сергей Хос (30.09.2010)

----------


## Сакура

> "Вот у нас в Питере бурятская диаспора содержит Дацан. " -  вопрос спорный


Почему?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Был бы Будда,а раджа всегда найдётся.


Раджей навалом, Будды на них нет)))

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (01.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Почему?


Я конечно финансов дацана не знаю, но думаю что русские играют не меньшую роль чем буряты, во много наверно за счет приема людей по линии медицины.
В принципе это делению русский-бурят то ж условно. Главное какой человек.

----------


## Ersh

В связи с отставкой мэра Москвы Лужкова Ю. М. тема закрывается.

----------

Galina (30.09.2010), Же Ка (30.09.2010)

----------

